# Cool Tools - System Stats App Tutorial, Perfect CM10 Tweaking Tool!



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello TouchPad fans

I did a Tutorial for this app specifically to help fellow TouchPad user tweak and monitor their devices. Its great for checking the battery drain rate during sleep mode. It can also help CM10 users to ensure the battery is not still draining while plugged in to charge. I have heard troubling reports of TouchPads not starting up after running out of batteries with CM10. Now each user can test to help find out if there are problems. I highly recommend CM10 users get this app and check their performance and battery drain rates. Even if you're not using CM10 its a great free app to have at your disposal. You will see me testing Jcsullins latest CM10 Rom with several different apps to push the limits of what our TouchPads can handle.






Cool Tool - system stats, is a real time hardware and data monitoring application for Android. It is a free useful tool for tweaking and testing any android device. It features a detailed real time statistical overlay of all your system information. The overlay will persist across every application unless you choose to exclude that app in the blacklist menu. In this tutorial I will give you an overview of its many features and teach you several way that you can test your own device.

Cool Tool - system stats, Google Play:
https://play.google....puoverlay&hl=en

Cool Tools Available Features:
- CPU Usage meter
- Free RAM meter
- CPU Frequency indicator
- 2g/3g/Wi-Fi Traffic meter
- Battery Level
- Battery Temperature
- Battery Current (mA)
- Wi-Fi Signal Level
- Time/Date indicator
- GSM Cell Signal Level (Samsung Galaxy S2 and Galaxy Note are not supported due to firmware bug!)
- Number of fixed GPS satellites
- SD Card free space
- Most resource-intensive processes
- Task Killer
- Real time graph on background.

Other Free Apps from Google Play:

PlanetScapes Free Live Wallpaper:
https://play.google....e=search_result

GO Launcher EX:
https://play.google....e=search_result

GO Task Manager EX:
https://play.google....WFuYWdlcmV4Il0.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

CM10 Users should install this app and leave it running for the first couples days. I am seeing far too many dead battery/bricked TouchPad threads. Please check you Battery drain rates and make sure they are Normal. You can blacklist the apps you don't wish the overlay to appear in. Watch my video to get the idea of what your stats should look like under heavy load and basic use. When you are not using your TouchPad Please turn it off. Never, Ever let the battery fall below 30% when running CM10 Unofficial Preview. This issue has been around since CM9 so it should be high time that we all start learning how to keep track of this.


----------



## Teejai (Aug 28, 2011)

Is there anything out there that can emulate user accounts? Tired of my 3 year old moving widgets around, lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

